# new problem!



## Meeshe (Jun 22, 2010)

Gotta love this car  
Just replaced my crankshaft sensor, drove it for a couple of miles, and noticed when i parked that there was white smelly smoke coming from the rear passenger side of the motor. There is some black sticky gunk around the back of the motor (put my hand back there and felt around) search the internet and could be valve gaskets or possibly a coolant leak? Took the car to get a checkup about a couple of months ago and they said my top-end seals need to be replaced... 
It only starts smoking when it gets hot, the dissipates after I turn it off and it sits. Does anyone know what it could be? Easy fix or one I'd have to take to a shop? Im pretty resourceful and a d.i.y-er. TIA!!


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Describe the smell. Burning oil? Burning coolant?


----------



## Meeshe (Jun 22, 2010)

Well smell definitely doesnt smell "sweet" like coolant, more of a oil smell. I do have a couple of oil leaks due to my car being low and scraping speed bumps sometimes  but its had that leak for awhile and this smoke is new to me. Thanks for responding to my posts!


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Check the PCV system for clogs. That could cause the valve covers to leak. The 2.8 is prone to leak for this cause. A clogged PCV system also can cause the cam chain tensioner to leak, and the passenger side cam chain tensioner gasket is a bit of a pain to change., but would leak directly onto the exhaust.


----------



## afawal (Oct 18, 2005)

+1 

clogged PCV can lead to valve cover gasket and cam shaft seal leaks.

I find that with oil leaks, dealerships are taking a stab in the dark with these things. They start with one potential problem, and then move to the next if it doesn't get resolved. If you have the time and the know-how, clean the rear part of the engine with a rag, get rid of all oil and dust residue, drive for a few days, or until you smell the oil again and see if you can spot where the oil leak is coming from exactly.


----------



## Meeshe (Jun 22, 2010)

*come to find out...*

the valve gaskets were toast! As well as the cam seals, got them replaced and no more stinky smokey car


----------



## notsoslow (Nov 5, 2009)

Meeshe said:


> the valve gaskets were toast! As well as the cam seals, got them replaced and no more stinky smokey car


Did you have to replace the cam tensioner gaskets as well or were they okay? I am in the Middle of replacing valve cover gaskets and crank breather hoses right now, Waiting for the snow to let up to go out and proceed, lol


----------

